# The Bishop's Palace



## Rosemary (Nov 30, 2008)

*Archaeologists uncover medieval Bishop’s palace in England*

  November 29th, 2008 Sci-Tech 
  London, Nov 29 (ANI): The remains of the palace of a medieval Bishop have been uncovered by a team of archaeologists digging at the site of a Roman temple in Ross-on-Wye, Herefordshire, England.
  According to a report in Hereford Times, historians have been searching for the place from the past 300 years, but its exact location has eluded them till now.
  A time team from Leominster-based Border Archaeology, working on behalf of Herefordshire Council, uncovered a large stone wall while digging out to see how far the Roman site went. 
  The wall was found to be around 800 years old, which dates it to the palace, and it is substantial enough to have served the purpose attributed to it. 
  On the evidence so far, the archaeologists think they’ve uncovered the foundations of the palace’s great hall where the bishop would receive petitioners while seated on a throne. 
Archaeologists uncover medieval Bishop’s palace in England


_300 years of searching for a palace! Hopefully this wall will  possibly be proven to be the foundations of the palace. _


----------



## Grimward (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you imagine historians looking for the place 300 years ago?

Historian #1:  "The land record indicates to dig here."
Historian #2:  "No, it says to dig here."
Historian #1:  "Pass that spade, then; we're not getting any younger!"

No wave technology to determine the composition of the ground underfoot, and not even a decent power tool to clear away the confirmed dirt....

Then there's the comment about the reason why the palace fell into disuse; upkeep costs!  Some things never change, do they?

Good article, Rosie!


----------



## sloweye (Nov 30, 2008)

We have had some good stuff going on over here as far as archaeology goes.

This is just up the road from me


Richborough Excavations 2008


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Sloweye, very interesting article.  The sea shore being covered eventually by the rise in sea levels.  I did see a Time Team dig about a similar occurance, a lot of their work was with pushing down a core thingy!  I remember they found the original shore line a very long way inland.


----------

